# Foot Injury?



## ldgman1970 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi all,

I am sure there is a post on this somewhere but I couldn't seem to find one. I have been training in Kenpo about a month now and yesterday in class while sparring I attempted a round house kick and hit my partners shin with the top of my foot. Needless to say it hurt like hell. I now notice that the top of my foot is a little red and swollen. It only hurts a little when I attempt to hyper-extend my foot and I only notice a little pain when I walk. I was wondering whether anyone else has experienced this and how long the swelling and pain lingered? Is it okay to keep training?

Thanks


----------



## still learning (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello, Sorry to hear of your foot injury. If it hurts and have swelling ,Ice it right away. Do not train and you may want an X-ray incase of a small fractures. Our foot has alot of tiny bones and hitting someones shins can cause fractures. Take care. ....Aloha


----------



## ldgman1970 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I have iced it a little and I will probably give it a few days before I head to the doctor.  I don't know if this is true but when I had a foot injury from running a couple of months ago my primary physician said that if something was fractured in my foot the pain would be pretty strong every time I step on it, I hope this is true because I don't want to have to be sidelined after just starting my kenpo training.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 28, 2004)

This doesn't sound too bad actually, and not something that will likely "sideline" you.  If you have a fracture the pain will probably be sharp.  If you strained/pulled the tendons on the upper foot you probably would have seen bruising on the upper foot, pain would occur when you flex your foot and toes back toward your knee.  

Good luck, ibuprofen is your friend. 

Lamont


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Nov 29, 2004)

you wont really notice the sharp pain of a hairline fracture until the swelling goes down. my advice would be to go to a doctor now. the least it could be is soft tissue damage.

shawn


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 29, 2004)

Mod Note-
Thread moved to appropriate area.

Hope your foot feels better~!

~Tess
-MT S. Mod-


----------



## ldgman1970 (Nov 29, 2004)

My foot is feeling quite a bit better today and I may actually try working on some of my self-defense techniques today. I am thinking I probably just messed up some tendons because it only hurts, and not that much anymore, when I really pull my foot back towards my leg or attempt to really point my toes. The bruising on the top of my foot is actual more red than anything and it really doesn't hurt to walk. If the pain gets worse or if the swelling doesn't go down I will definitely consult a foot doctor.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Idgman,

 For the future, you may want to look over at Jumpstretch.com.

 They sell big rubber bands that help with nagging injuries. The excecises you can do to help with foot, back, neck etc. work well, and get  you up and running in no time.
 :asian:


----------



## ldgman1970 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks, I will definitely check out that web site. I just don't want anything to sidetrack my training.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 29, 2004)

You're welcome! 

 The bands can be used also as a "pre" hab tool as well as for rehab.
 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 30, 2004)

There is a product out there called DMSO. Look it up on the web; buyer beware. There seem to be 2 camps. 1 says "it's fine; no problem...the FDA trials in the 60's were geard to fail the product". The other camp says "horrible stuff; rot your guts right outta your bod.". 

Personally, for sprain/strain & contusion-type injuries, I think it's one of the abolute best treatments around. Can find it at horse tackle stores, or some health food stores.  Combined with phonophoresis/therapeutic ultrasound, I've taken weeks off recovery times for some pretty hairy bang-ups. Only ever done it to myself, though  . Legalities, and all.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 31, 2004)

Personally, I'd stick with the old fashioned ice/ heat bit.  When you first get injured, put ice in a bag, place towel on injury under the ice bag- no direct contact with injury.  After roughly 5 hours, do same with a little heat.  It doesn't really work if you don't do this right after injured (i.e. same day).  If you experience a good bit of bruising or inability to move the area, seek a doctor.  Most likely do both to be on the safe side.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 31, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> There is a product out there called DMSO. Look it up on the web; buyer beware. There seem to be 2 camps. 1 says "it's fine; no problem...the FDA trials in the 60's were geard to fail the product". The other camp says "horrible stuff; rot your guts right outta your bod.".
> 
> Personally, for sprain/strain & contusion-type injuries, I think it's one of the abolute best treatments around. Can find it at horse tackle stores, or some health food stores.  Combined with phonophoresis/therapeutic ultrasound, I've taken weeks off recovery times for some pretty hairy bang-ups. Only ever done it to myself, though  . Legalities, and all.
> 
> ...



In my running heavy/high impact aerobic days, I used DMSO from the veterinary store.  It does make it heal much faster but it goes into the blood stream and I could taste it in my mouth.  It think there was research to the effect it rots your gut so haven't tried it with my TKD injuries. Not worth it. Celebrex not good either!!  TW


----------



## triwahine (Jan 2, 2005)

dit da jow works well.  More herbal.  I've heard it called dragons blood as well.  I've used it for numerous bruised and injuries.  Seems to improve more quickly.


----------



## TerryC (Jan 2, 2005)

If it hurts...don't do that! 

Seriously, I'd see a Dr. soon just in case you've cracked something. I broke both insteps a few times, never sought medical care as where I was at the time barely had any. Broke my big toes a few times also. I toughed it out as that was what I was encouraged to do.

Now, 30 years later, I have serious osteoarthritis in both feet. On good days it doesn't bother me much, on bad days I can barely walk. The three osteo Dr. I've been to here have told me in the x-rays of my feet, the bones look like they've been crushed, with many signs of healed fractures.

I often wonder about these old masters who've fought many, many times....surely they must have lots of aches and pains, but the ones I've known sure didn't show that they did!


----------

